# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  Частый синий экран смерти

## marselo_io_off

ОЧЕНЬ часто стал появляться BSOD. При чем появиться может когда угодно: когда комп вообще не нагружен и когда играешь или смотришь кино. Зафиксировать экран не могу, хотя автоперезагрузку я отключил. Запомнил только STOP-ошибку: STOP 0х000000124

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

А минидампы есть?

----------


## marselo_io_off

в папке С\Windows\Minidump ничего нет

 автоперезагрузку убираю галку, нажимаю ОК. снова захожу в свойства, а галка опять на месте. что делать? система Vista Home Premium SP1

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Минидампы должны быть в C:\Windows\Minidump

----------


## marselo_io_off

в общем, минидампов нет. код ошибки 124 в инете поискал, но ничего полезного не нашел

*Добавлено через 17 минут*

хелп ми плиз

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Ммм. Ну если дело совсем туго... Кстати, в папке Windows посмотрите ещё файл memory.dmp. Посмотрите системный журнал Windows. 
http://www.thg.ru/software/windows_v...ta_faq-01.html

----------


## Vadim_SVN

Файл подкачки разрешен? Или перенесен на другой диск?
Обязательно на диске С (где система) нужно иметь файл подкачки размером минимум 300 Мб, тогда минидампы потом должны появиться (точно не помню необходимый размер) в случае БСОД.

----------


## marselo_io_off

memory.dmp нет((

*Добавлено через 17 минут*

файл подкачки 2048Мб на диске С:\
какие выводы из этого скрина можно сделать?

----------


## marselo_io_off

нашел файл Mini080709-01.dmp. что с ним дальше делать?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Не, это старый... За 2009 год.

----------


## marselo_io_off

как старый? я в этом не очень шарю..
я с помощью "Отчеты о проблемах" его нашел.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> как старый? я в этом не очень шарю..


080709 - последние две цифры это год

----------


## marselo_io_off

блиииин((( где же могут храниться эти дампы?? и как сделать задержку BSODа? я убрал галку с "автоперезагрузка", нажимаю ОК. Снова захожу в свойства, а галка опять на месте!

----------


## anton_dr

А дата у вас на ПК случаем не 2009 год стоит?

----------


## anton_dr

Поставьте там же, где отключается автоматическая перезагрузка создание дампов памяти. можно и полных. После очередного BSOD ищите их в папке C:\Windows\
Могут называться memory.dmp, minidump.dmp.

----------


## marselo_io_off

> А дата у вас на ПК случаем не 2009 год стоит?


эммм не понял вопроса честно говоря

ЗЫ. а что делать с автоперезагрузкой?

----------


## pig

> не понял вопроса


Мышку на часы наведите - какой год в дате?

----------


## marselo_io_off

дык 2010, иначе не пошел бы сегодня на работу)))

----------


## anton_dr

http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p...9&postcount=15 делали?

----------


## marselo_io_off

да, делал, но еще раз повторюсь, все сбрасывается на дефолт.

уменьшил файл подкачки с максимума 3096МБ на 2048Мб. с этого времени ни одного BSODa. может в этом дело, как думаете, господа?

----------


## Игорь

Файл подкачки как правило равен обьёму ОЗУ, а сколько у вас обьём ОЗУ?  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## marselo_io_off

2Гб
блин, недавно был BSOD. он появляется КОГДА угодно. ему пофиг, что я делаю

----------


## Torvic99

> блин, недавно был BSOD. он появляется КОГДА угодно. ему пофиг, что я делаю


Ну тут только гадание на минидампах поможет. Хотя сперва можно в "Помогите" согласно правил попробовать.

----------


## marselo_io_off

это как такое возможно!?!?

----------


## Игорь

Можно попробрвать загрузиться с загрузочного СД на котором есть программа Мемтест и полностью прогнать проверку ОЗУ.  :Smiley: 
Если есть битые ячейки памяти, в ходе теста пойдут красные строки.

----------


## EMZ1T

та же проблема, частые BSOD, систему только вот недавно переустановил.

минидампы анализировал программой BlueScreenView и скриптом kdfe.cmd, в причинах мне указали и драйвер видеокарты n-vidia и memory_corruption.

в день установки винды проводил проверку оперативки мемтестом, тестил где то 40 минут, за эти 40 минут программа показала около 100000 ошибок в оперативной памяти.

почти теперь уверен, что экраны смерти возникают из-за оперативки, есть ли смысл её поменять?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> есть ли смысл её поменять


Если Вам нравится смотреть на синий экран, то не имеет. Но если Вам нужно работать с ПК, то обязательно меняйте  :Smiley:

----------


## EMZ1T

В принципе согласен с этой очевидностью,но сейчас переткнул планки памяти местами друг с другом и пока все ок, никаких синих экранов

----------


## ALEX(XX)

И такое бывает.  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 3 часа 0 минут*




> переткнул планки памяти местами друг с другом


Возможно дело было даже в плохом контакте. Сделайте вот что, потестируйте планки памяти по одной в каждом слоте

----------

